# I am sorry my dog has eaten your bouef bourginon.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

How do we translate this, or "has run off with your lunch"., or "weed on your awning", into French please.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha ha I have no idea but it might be safer to move pitch quick like :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ont Google front page you see language tools, or use babelfish, both will give adequate translations, Alan.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

How about

Votre dejuneur est dans mon chien    

I think its close to "Your dinner is in my dog"


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Monsieur, je m'excuse, mais mon chien a devore votre boeuf Bourgignon. Veillez accepter 100 Euros. Et le chien aussi.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> Monsieur, je m'excuse, mais mon chien a devore votre boeuf Bourgignon. Veillez accepter 100 Euros. Et le chien aussi.


LOL SpeedyDux


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I know the reply, how old was your dog 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You could try English first, if they do not understand try saying it louder or shouting it. I have seen that approach used, Alan.


----------

